# K2 Boards any good?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

New to this forum (been lurking in the shadows for awhile though). Looks like a great place to be to pick up some knowledge!

Now to the point of the thread. Anybody had any experience with K2 snowboards, kinda looking at the podium but didnt know if they are a quality board company or not. Also looking at rome and ride.

Oh shit forgot im a beginner fell in love with the sport this winter started picking it up pretty well long way to go though. Freeride only. 5'9'' 175 pounds riding groomers.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

A few of my friends have K2 boards and I rode one of my friends before, they are reall good boards, I like them and have no problems!


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Podium is a great ride which you can get at a great price at this point...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info still got to go find a good store here in illinois that has plenty of boots to try on but i think i'm probably going to end up with the podium and targa bindings (have not heard anything bad). 

Just waitn on the tax return. Thanks again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

K2 makes solid boards. The Podium is more of an advanced expert riders board though. I demo'd it this year and it was one of the better boards I tested. For a beginner you might want something a little softer and geared for the beginner intermediate. Unfortunately I do not have other recommendations for you, but I bet boarderaholic and or snowolf have some ideas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the board. I def do not want to get ahead of myself. Any other ideas on boards would be appreciated.

thanks


----------

